# How much aspirin for 80-lb. lab?



## VFBundy (Apr 25, 2010)

Our vet said we could give our dog buffered aspirin as a pain med for soreness. How much would be appropriate for an 80-lb. lab?

Right now, he's on antibiotics for Lyme disease, but I'm not entirely convinced that's what's causing the soreness. I also fear it might be shoulder or elbow dysplasia...he has a lot of those symptoms. When he runs hard...which I let him do today for the first time in four days (and I shouldn't have)...his left shoulder seems to give. If running hard enough, he can do an ass-over-end tumble. (No yelping when he runs, but just sort of uncoordinated looking.) If the antibiotics don't improve things (it's been four days), I want to have a backup until I can get him back to the vet for an x-ray. 

But, until then, how much aspirin is appropriate to ease the soreness?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Lyme disease can cause extensive soreness and lameness/muscle weakness. 
As for the aspirin...you should really ask your vet about dosages. Gotta love when they say go ahead but don't give you an idea of how much or the risks/side effects you may need to watch for...


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Call your vets office to get the correct dosage.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

There is weight/dosage information for Vetrin (canine aspirin) here. I assume buffered human aspirin would follow the same dosage rules since it's the same stuff, basically.


----------

